# Started a new Colt Python web page



## Motos (Feb 24, 2007)

*Here it is ― Colt Python*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good page you got there Motos. A lot of good info and facts. Good luck with it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice work, thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Motos where did your page go? I went there today and it said it was deleted. I hope that's not the last we will see of it.


----------



## Motos (Feb 24, 2007)

I put it back, with appropriate attributions.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok good deal. I hate to see it gone for good. You done a fine job on it. Good luck with it.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice web site, very informative.

I shot an 8 inch Python with Eliason sights in IHMSA standing class in the late 70s. Worked my way up to AAA classification with it. Sold it a long time ago. Sure wish I'd kept it.

Colt made another variant of the Python called the Boa in 1985. It was a deluxe version of the Trooper Mark V with a ventilated rib full underlug barrel. Colt cancelled the project before it was even officially announced to the public because the bean counters felt it would affect the Python's sales, due to the lower suggested MSRP of the Boa. 1200 Boas were assembled, 600 with 4 inch barrels and 600 with 6 inch barrels. All were sold to Lew Horton.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Python Notes*

Noted a couple of things on that site:

1. The 1964 vintage gun shown has an undercut target front sight instead of a Baughman quick draw style.

2. Were the Accro and Eliason rear sights contemporary with each other? Or did the difference account for a different "issue?"

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Python's disadvantage*

The disadvantage I found in the Python I owned was its rather short cylinder. I had been shooting a Ruger Blackhawk .357 Magnum when I acquired my Python. First day out on the range I loaded my handloads into the Colt and found the bullet noses protruded from the cylinder. These 173 gr. cast semi-waddcutters ahead a generous dose of #2400 powder.

To my surprise, these round fit comfortable in my son-in-law's Smith Model 19. Then tried them in his Dad's Model 27 and found they would not fit that gun, either. I finally cut back on the powder charge and seated the bullets to crimp over the shoulder, but lost the performance of my original handload.

With jacketed hollow points and lighter loads, the gun was in its element. I would have it today, but a Single Action Army became available when I didn't have the funds to buy it outright.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*More on the Python*

At the time, the Python's barrel was considered the heart of its accuracy. Supposedly, certain things were done to it, and things said over it, that it was hailed as the most accurate barrel put on a revlover.

So much was made of the Python barrel that gunsmiths began mating the Python barrel to a Smith & Wesson Model 19 and these began popping up in Combat matches. The slim barreled Smith really benefitted from the weight and prompted Smith to introduce the L-Frame Model 586. Smith did have the foresight to make their rib solid, not ventilated.

Bob Wright


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I remember years back the mating of the Python barrel with a Smith, which was called a Smython, and a Ruger (I believe Skeeter Skelton had one of these) and it was a Couger. Anyone have or shoot one of these?


----------



## Stonebraker (Apr 18, 2007)

I've owned a 6" barreled electroless nickle finish Python for many years and it is a sweet operating machine.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

Im sad my Python broke the cylinder turns but the hammer stopped moving after 32 years


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Call Colt*



Nastynewt said:


> Im sad my Python broke the cylinder turns but the hammer stopped moving after 32 years


 Hi Newt why don't you call Colt and see if they will fix it? They were still making them in the custom shop untill 2003. I got a 1978 Python and it's worth about $1,000. Not really but that's what I could get out of it. The prices on these things are out of sight. Good luck.

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## elarsen (Aug 15, 2007)

Foolishly sold an "extra" 6" blued Python and an 8" SS, keeping a 6". I mounted a Weaver 2X on it and plan to hunt some small IL whitetails with. In my buddies thick woods my shots with a 54 cal muzzleloader have all be under 50yds, so I figure the Python will be OK.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks great......:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Interestin'*

I noticed a Python Hunter on this site. I mentioned seeing a Python Hunter on this Forum some time back and was diagnosed as having a faulty memory.

thanks for the photo on your site.

Bob Wright


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

Nice job! I enjoyed it very much. Thank-you.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Guns America recently posted a lot of Pythons for sale.


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

*python*

I'm sure all us python owners will appreciate your site


----------

